# New to Rig Building and I need some with choosing a PSU!



## MilkShaked (Jun 2, 2021)

Hey guys, Hope you're doing good 
I've been mining with my gaming setup for about 2 months now (3060 TI PALIT OC), getting 57-58~ MH is really nice but i want to step it up .

I'm going to buy :
- ASUS B250 Mining Expert
- Pentium G6400
- Crucial BX500 120 GB
- Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB (Yea i know it's an overkill but i might buy another rig in the future so it's better to buy a kit that's cheaper.)
- 14 Units of MSI 3060 TI TRIFORCE

Now, I have a bit of a tackle with understanding which PSU i should buy . According to WhatToMine, 14 units of 3060TI will take approx 1820.00 W of power .

First i wanted to buy EVGA SuperNova 1600W, But obv it's not enough and you need aprox 2141W for good system power usage, by 85% law.

Now I'm torn between 2 units of PSU, yet i can't decide which one is better for my setup :
2x Corsair HX1200i
OR
2x CoolerMaster V1300 (refer to as CM)

I have a few questions about them (I have knowledge in PC building and Hardware so feel free to use any terms you might want to use):
- How many connections each can handle ?
- Can i use 1 Cable to power 2 GPU ?
- Do i need a lot of *PCI-Express 6+2 Pin* , *SATA Connectors* , or *Molex Connectors* ?
They have, By order : (Corsair is C, CoolerMaster is CM)

PCI : C has 6, CM has 12 .
SATA : C has 12, CM has 16 .
MOLEX : C has 12, CM has 8 .

Thank you for any kind of help !


----------

